# Ich suche Unterlagen



## Rommulus (7 März 2009)

HAllo ich suche unterlagen zum auffrischen meiner sps kentnisse,
wenn jemand was rumliegen hat,oderne gute webseite kennt,
wär ich dankbar für die hilfe


----------



## jabba (7 März 2009)

Im SPS-Forum oder bei S


----------



## vierlagig (7 März 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Im SPS-Forum



hier gibts keine unterlagen nur jede menge starthilfe und expertenrat


----------



## jabba (7 März 2009)

Wenn er hier sucht wird er die Unterlagen bzw Links finden,
der eine war schon mal ein Beispiel.
Ich denke gerade zum auffrischen ist es schon mal gut fleissig mitzulesen,
das sind dann nach meiner Meinung die brauchbaren unterlagen.


----------



## mariob (10 März 2009)

Hallo,
noch besser als bloßes Lesen ist schlicht und simpel die Praxis, oder was sagen die Praktiker? Das Forum kann hilfreich bei einem konkreten Problem sein, aber nur um der Sache willen in demselben Lesen? Theoretisch kann ich auch sehr viel. Meine Chefs noch mehr - theoretisch.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## poppycock (10 März 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> hier gibts keine unterlagen nur jede menge starthilfe und expertenrat



*ACK* vierlagig!

Aber nicht jeder Rat kommt von Experten, sondern auch von Leuten, die meinen, die können es besser und spielen Gott, um dich niedermachen zu wollen. Darum haben auch schon einige dem SPS-Forum den Rücken zugedreht...

Rommulus, lass dir ein dickes Fell wachsen...
Viele denken hier durch das Internet geschützt/getarnt zu sein und können den großen Besserwisser raushängen lassen, obwohl diese Leute auf der Arbeit nicht den Mund aufmachen dürfen! *ROFL*

So, das war meine *allgemeine Meinung* und beziehe mich *NICHT* auf jedes Forum-Mitglied.
Jeder, der sich nun angegriffen fühlt, wird sowieso darauf antworten!


----------



## Kleissler (12 März 2009)

*evtl. ist da etwas dabei?*

http://www.kleissler-online.de/SPS_Downloads.htm


----------

